# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Mermaidweed



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Is this a cool plant or what?? This is a Marsh Mermaidweed (Proserpinaca palustris)










These two plants are the same.










It take about two weeks for the change. When I first got home with the mermaidweed it looks like the name states. A green weed. Under high light and CO2 it changes. It might have to do with growing submerged. I just added some more plants to the mix I have. In about three more weeks I should have every thing just right to start taking pictures for the AB contest.

I might need just a little more tweaking but I am very close now.










Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Is this a cool plant or what?? This is a Marsh Mermaidweed (Proserpinaca palustris)










These two plants are the same.










It take about two weeks for the change. When I first got home with the mermaidweed it looks like the name states. A green weed. Under high light and CO2 it changes. It might have to do with growing submerged. I just added some more plants to the mix I have. In about three more weeks I should have every thing just right to start taking pictures for the AB contest.

I might need just a little more tweaking but I am very close now.










Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Very beautiful, Hawk !!

Is that a plant you go buying or did you find that locally?

Sven

Have a look @ my tank !


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

The first time I had this plant I bought it over the internet. But after showing it to my LFS they keep it in stock now along with pictures. :O)

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## imported_Navarro (Feb 23, 2003)

You can find Prosepinaca palustris in many places around Houston we did collect a lot back in November before the AGA convention and many people is growing it now


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Luis,

How does it grow long term? I just got some the other day for the heck of it.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

In My tank they grow about one inch per/week. IT takes a while for them to put on roots. What I do is cut the stem and replant. If you leave the rooted stems in, they will sprout new growth. I just by new plants because it seems to take a long time for new growth to mature.This is my experience but then this is a new plant for me. I have only been growing them for six months now. 

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## imported_Navarro (Feb 23, 2003)

Prosepinaca palustris is a plant that grows at medium speed I don't have it any more we are moving soon so I have take 3 out of my 7 tanks down. the plant is not so hard, were we collected the pH was so low for a Texas pond that many people was surprised on the other hand the plant is also found in Cuba were the pH of the substrate and the water as well are higher so that is how much I know and the way I was keeping it was under 350 watts of metal halide with 10,000 Kelvin bulbs and ONYX sand not that I like it very much but for some reason you can grow anything on that thing as long as you use heating cables to prevent anaerobic spots.
Another cool plant that was making a nice lawn was Juncus repens and a local unidentified Isoetes sp.


----------

